# Interest Check- Dragon Age RP



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Just an Interest check for a Dragon Age RP based possibly during or post Inquisition.

I figure it will be based around a group gathering up to form a Merc company or for an expedition of some sort. To take advantage of opportunities that arise during the chaos of the war.

I still need to figure out a plot, but leave it open enough for some fun.

It will be story based like a lot of the other RPs out there, since rule based ones are difficult for GMs to run (meaning me).

Just want to get an idea if anyone will be interested. Characters and classes will not be limited to what is in inquisition, and may be from any one of the games or a variation there-of.

Races will be Human, Dwarf, Elf, Qunari(Tal-Vashoth), or with good reason and explanation a Golem.

Let me know. As of right now story is still in development.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd be up for this. I'm a big Dragon Age fan.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the interest. I have a friend from another site I originally asked on who is interested. So have a total of two interested.

Motivation increased.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

I could see this being interesting.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Krymson86 said:


> I could see this being interesting.


The very first PbP I ever did was A Dragon age one.

I do feel like it will be quite fun.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

As a major fan of all three games, and currently mid-way through my third DA:I playthrough, I got to say that you have my keen interest


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like I have enough interest then. I'll post up something within the next week or two, so everyone can make character sheets.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

For those still interested, I am just finishing up some character development, and then to flesh out the plot, once this is done, the Recruitment thread will open so you may create characters.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Necroing My Own Thread.

I am Active again and now actually have free time, Real life spirited me away for a while but it has calmed down, and I think I can pull this off if their is any interest. Which I doubt seeing as the RP section seemingly is dead from what I can tell.

Anyways, As for getting this thing going, it can be dragon age, or star wars(Since the recent movie, I can see interest.) ANd Another thing to ask is if someone would want to Co-GM the game, someone with some experience of course, so I can hash out the story, get feed back and changes to make and such.

Anyways, message here or PM me, I will be looking back here every once in a while to see if this stirs any activity. If Not, at least know I am back, and interested in RPs, if someone has something else to offer.


----------

